
Amazon demands selfies from delivery drivers - jonbaer
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-demands-selfies-from-delivery-drivers-2019-4
======
i_am_proteus
This "demand" seems entirely reasonable, a way to establish trust in employees
by non-traditional means.

I do assume that this is only while performing paid duties for the company, of
course.

~~~
thatoneuser
Do you base that on how much they're paid or just because it's an obvious way
for a sketchy contract based employer to stack more responsibility on the
contractors while failing to compensate them?

~~~
i_am_proteus
Neither- I believe you present a false dichotomy. Delivery services entrust
drivers with tens of thousands of dollars worth of merchandise. This is a way
to improve trust for drivers who might otherwise be untrustworthy.

